# Chinese praying mantis



## Jenn (Apr 28, 2007)

Some pictures of my Chinese mantids hatching and an L1.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 28, 2007)

The second to the last one must have bugs, he's scratching his head! :lol:


----------



## Jenn (Apr 28, 2007)

lol


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 30, 2007)

Cool, ive got to get an ooth - my CHinese just molted! :lol:


----------



## ronnyreagan (May 3, 2007)

I just had an ooth hatch last night. I forgot how TINY they are!









Very nice pictures by the way, what lens / lighting do you use?


----------



## Jenn (May 5, 2007)

They are vey cute ronny. I use a Raynox DCR-250 Super Macro/Close-Up lens and lighting is in a different post here http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5743 It shows how I set up...


----------



## Jenn (May 7, 2007)

I let some of the chinese go today and got a couple of pictures of my L3 before it took off...


----------



## OGIGA (May 8, 2007)

How nice! They're becoming green.


----------



## bluebman52 (May 17, 2007)

These just hatched this morning.
















You can see in a couple of the pictures that there are fruitflies all over. I havn't seen any of them try to go for a fruit fly yet. They may not have an appetite after hatching.


----------



## bluebman52 (May 25, 2007)

Here's a picture of my first L2 molt.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 26, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## OGIGA (May 26, 2007)

Nice! You caught it molting (kind of).


----------



## bluebman52 (May 26, 2007)

Wow! Its as if they all decided to molt on one day! I count at least 9 or 10 more, and about 4 or 5 more molting as I type.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 1, 2007)

Got this 2 minutes after first one came out.


----------

